# Good home wanted



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi all 
Is there any cat lovers out there that could give a good home to my sons cat
We have a dog that hates cats and all enquiries locally have drawn a blank and would sooner not go the R.S.P.C.A. route
Its a lovely black male cat 15 months old and has just been chipped and snipped and has a very gentle nature 
We live in Nottingham but would not mind traveling within reason to see him go to a good home
Please feel free to PM me if interested

Alan H


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately Alan, we have a terrier (!!!) and live by a fast main road.

This will give your post a sneaky bump though!


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

And a bump from me. We're in the same boat, we have to find a home for one of ours, but she's 13 years old and a real character. Our other cat is even older at 16 and I regret we may have to consider the worst as it would be really unfair to re-home her. She's not very well bless her and we kinda hope that nature will take it's course rather than have to consider any other action if you know what I mean.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the support folks

Has anyone got any suggestions on where else to get the word about

Alan


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Al,
Sorry I can't offer a home to your cat myself ( 2 terriers!) but I will mention it tonight to a friend who loves cats.
Keep your fingers crossed.
Sharon


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If you cannot find a home for the little fellow, could I suggest that you try Cats Protection. they have a branch in Nottingham at Nuthall.
www.nottingham.cats.org.uk 
They will only let their cats go to very good homes.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Good Home Needed*

Hi 
Just another line to try. my local freecycle group has a pet section where members can find new homes for pets and pet bits/toys/ equipment.
try http://www.freecycle.org/group/UK and find your local group,it's worth a try. good luck
george


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

sorry I cant help I already have 2 dogs and a cat but will bump it up for you

Anne


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Agree about Cat Protection. Most towns have a branch and they have dedicated people who "vet" homes before cats are allowed to be adopted. I know 'cos we were checked before we took on our two who have been ruling the roost for about 8 years now.

The very best of luck as he looks a real charmer and I am sure will have no trouble being rehomed.

Sue


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I've tried tonight to persuade SWMBO, but to no avail. Good luck.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone 
We have till the end of the month to re-home him so hopefully something will crop up
Alan H


----------

